# how many names on RCI points Account?



## dstewart1111 (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi,
Know I saw this before on the forum but cant find the thread.  I am just transfering RCI points on a timeshare I bought online and would like to know how many names can be added to points account (so I dont have to get guest certificates for parents and others).  It is a new points account, have been a weeks member for years, and I have four names on deed as joint tenants,(wife and kids).  How many more names can I add to account and where do I have to specify who is on account.  Have a account transfer form from resort and it has a space for 5 names but says they have to be on deed.  Any help will be appreciated.
Thanks
Dave


----------



## Sponge (Apr 18, 2010)

When I bought mine it was up to 6 names. They didn't have to be on the deed.


----------



## dstewart1111 (Apr 19, 2010)

*names on points account*

Thanks

Thought thats what I had read before.  Just wanted to check things out before contacting the resort about transfering the points and setting up the rci account.

Dave


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 19, 2010)

*2 Account Holders + Up To 5 "Additional Users."*

The Chief Of Staff & I are on the deed to our points timeshare & our RCI Points account is in our 2 names. 

Besides that, we have 5 _Additional Users_ -- my brother, The Chief Of Staff's sister, our 2 sons, & our nephew. 

The RCI Points membership application form we got after we bought our dinky eBay points timeshare had a section with spaces for us to list that many _Additional Users,_ so we did. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## akp (Apr 19, 2010)

*I was not able to add others to my RCI Points account*

Several months after I opened my account, I tried to add my sister to my RCI Points account.  I sent a letter with her signature and mine and all the instructions, but I got a letter back from RCI saying that she couldn't be added to the RCI Points account because she's not on the deed for my timeshare.

Bummer.  I know others have been able to do it, but I couldn't get it done.


----------



## pranas (Apr 19, 2010)

Call RCI and talk to a supervisor.  It may be a matter of wording. I was told that I couldn't do this after they made a mistake on my account and took my daughter off.  I insisted politely that I could and that they had made a mistake  by taking her off.  After I spoke to a few people, they apologized and put her name back on as a user.  It has something to do with where they add the other person's name.  I had this conversation with them a couple months ago.  Hopefully they haven't changed the rules recently.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 20, 2010)

*Deed, Shmeed.*




akp said:


> Several months after I opened my account, I tried to add my sister to my RCI Points account.  I sent a letter with her signature and mine and all the instructions, but I got a letter back from RCI saying that she couldn't be added to the RCI Points account because she's not on the deed for my timeshare.


Being "on" the account (deeded owner of the timeshare, RCI account in your name, etc.) is 1 thing. 

Being listed as 1 of the (up to 5) _Additional Users_ is something else again.  No need to be on the timeshare deed for that. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## JoyC (Apr 20, 2010)

How old the kids have to be in order to add on to be additional users ?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 20, 2010)

*Old Enough To Vote?  Old Enough To Buy Liquor ?*




JoyC said:


> How old the kids have to be in order to add on to be additional users ?


I'd say old enough to check into timeshares on their own. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## akp (Apr 20, 2010)

*Maybe that is the trick!*

I just checked my letter and it did say "add this name to our RCI Points account" , not "add as an Additional User".  I will try again with that phrasing.

thanks!

Anita


----------



## dstewart1111 (Apr 20, 2010)

*additional names on points account*

Thanks for all the replies, got the transfer application and it has two spots for purchasers to sign and 5 lines in section H for additional owners.  Says names have to be on deed but I am going to add a couple others anyhow and see what happens.  Both my kids are now just in thier early twenties and I have them on the deed also.  Will add my father, step son and sister.
and see how things go.

This is my first entry into the points system.  Have been in weeks for 10 years or so now.   With the price of timeshares out there figured this was the time to get another ( 5 bucks on ebay and free closing!).  Its only a triennual in orlando but figured if i don't like trading in points I will always be able to use it every couple years.  

Thanks
Dave


----------



## chewie (Nov 1, 2010)

Sorry to revive the dead here, but I have a couple of questions related to this thread.  I have just got into the Points program via an ebay purchase and want to not make mistakes upon initially setting up my account:

1.  If I were to add my Father to the account as an additional user...  Because he and my Mother would be checking in together to use the timeshare, would there be a problem because she isn't on the account as an additional user?  That is, my Father would always be the one checking in and handling the front desk, etc.  

The same question applies to my brother-in-law.  If I were to put him down as an additional user for the account, would there be a problem if he and his wife and child showed up to use the timeshare?  Meaning, the wife and child aren't on the account as additional users.  Also, they are all Spanish citizens and not US citizens.

2.  I understand having family members on the account as a way to avoid the extra $59 for the Guest certificate.  The people that you list on the account as additional users would be able to show up and use the rented timeshare without you being present.  Is this correct?


3.  I assume that the questions in #1 and #2 would also work with no problems for the 7500-9000 rentals as well. Is this correct?


Thanks in advance for the help in understanding the 'program.'


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 1, 2010)

*Deed, Shmeed.*




dstewart1111 said:


> Thanks for all the replies, got the transfer application and it has two spots for purchasers to sign and 5 lines in section H for additional owners.  Says names have to be on deed but I am going to add a couple others anyhow and see what happens.


Only 1 of our 5 _Additional Users_ is on our points timeshare deed. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 1, 2010)

*Exactly Right -- Almost.*




chewie said:


> If I were to add my Father to the account as an additional user...  Because he and my Mother would be checking in together to use the timeshare, would there be a problem because she isn't on the account as an additional user?  That is, my Father would always be the one checking in and handling the front desk, etc.


That's the way we do it.  All but 1 of out _Additional Users_ is married & checks in with his or her spouse, & the spouses are not _Additional Users_. 


chewie said:


> The same question applies to my brother-in-law.  If I were to put him down as an additional user for the account, would there be a problem if he and his wife and child showed up to use the timeshare?  Meaning, the wife and child aren't on the account as additional users.  Also, they are all Spanish citizens and not US citizens.


Same as your father.  Your brother-in-law's name is on the Guest Certificate because he's your Additional User, so when he shows up with his wife & child, he's the 1 who checks in.  No problem.   


chewie said:


> 2.  I understand having family members on the account as a way to avoid the extra $59 for the Guest certificate.  The people that you list on the account as additional users would be able to show up and use the rented timeshare without you being present.  Is this correct?


The people that you list on the account as Additional Users would be able to show up & used the _reserved_ timeshare without you being present -- reserved, that is, via RCI points exchange.  Rented timeshares have nothing to do with it, unless you consider RCI _Last Call_ reservations as rentals (which, technically, they are -- ditto _Extra Vacation_ reservations).   You can get free Guest Certificates for your _Additional Users_ for RCI points exchange reservations & RCI _Extra Vacation_ & _Last Call_ reservations, & the _Additional Users_ can use those Guest Certificates to check in at the timeshare resorts without having you present. 


chewie said:


> 3.  I assume that the questions in #1 and #2 would also work with no problems for the 7500-9000 rentals as well. Is this correct?


That is _almost_ correct -- but those 7*,*500-point & 9*,*000-point deals are not rentals.  Those are _Instant Exchange_ RCI points timeshare reservations, & you can get Guest Certificates at no additional charge so that your _Additional Users_ can take advantage of those & check in without having you there. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## chewie (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks for the reply Alan.

As you like to say..... Is this a great country, or what?


----------



## Jesse6283 (Nov 4, 2010)

*SAY NO to guest certificates!!! -PUT YOUR FRIEND ON THE GUEST LIST*

Seriously people, what is up with paying for guest certificates?

 I have made MANY trade exchanges and everytime I phone the hotel, I tell 
them that my friend will be going to the resort and to put there name on file..

VOILA! 

RCI doesnt own the hotel, they just try to rip you off and make you pay to 
change their pdf file...


----------

